# Thinking about making the switch to marine life!



## mrsixstrings12 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello all! Been lurking on the site for awhile and have asked a few questions about my freshwater tank. With the holidays coming up, I have asked for a 40 gallon tank to start a saltwater reef tank. The AqAdvisor thing wasn't much of help and I just wanted to get a grasp of what I should look out for, what I shouldn't do, etc.

With the recent passing of my pet frog, I was planning on making the 20 gallon aquarium I used to keep him in, into a sump for the 40 gallon.

I would like to stock the tank with:

2x Ocellaris Clownfish
1x Bicolor Dottyback
3x Firefish
1x Yellowtail Damselfish
1x Blue/Green Reef Chromis
1x Pink Spotted Watchman Goby

and a few various corals and whatnot.

What are some beginner's corals that I should keep an eye out for?

Any recommendations on certain equipment? Certain ones I should stay away from? I know this hobby can get expensive so I was thinking of searching craigslist for used stuff. When I got my freshwater up and running I bought the cheapest stuff I could find, with little to no research beforehand, and ended up replacing alot of it the next few months or so.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

skip the corals and take your time


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

Watch out for your wallet  haha


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with both the above.
Skip the bicolor and the damsel(tough little fish).
Get a lid if you do the fire fish(they really do jump).
Invest in good live rock instead of corals in the beginning.
get a good protien skimmer.
Go CPR or reef octopus for overflow box(rated at twice the flow you plan to have(way better safe than sorry).
The chromis prefer schools so if you're looking for individual fish Royal gramma are where it is at(can only have one)and it is a physically appearing replacement for the bicolor(a much better choice).


----------

